# What's with the lack of Boxing Day sales at music stores? (online)



## mikerockstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing at Axe Music AT ALL (do they EVER update their site anymore????).

LA Music has a 5% discount, down from 10%. Had to LOL at the use of the same discount code as last year, "LABOXME-10". 10! 

L&M had a few items on sale. A couple decent little things, nothing great. Meh.

Tom Lee Music. 50% off the tax on regular priced items? I live in BC, so a 6% discount? A few sale items.



Seems pretty disappointing overall. Especially Axe Music. 

Comments?


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

If you subscribe to Axe Music's emails, they did sent out an email for their Boxing week sale. Nothing earthshaking in it IMO, but certainly better deals than what you saw at LA or Tom Lee. 

I'm hoping to stop by L&M today to see what they're doing in store. Guitarworks here in Calgary was insane yesterday 25% off lowest price; they did the same last year. Hopefully L&M will step up to the plate and put up some good deals for us locals in Calgary to match GW...


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I know. I am looking for an acoustic, and the deals are slim pickins all over. not impressed. Will end up going to L&Q, their prices are still decent.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

L&M's online store is still pretty new. They barely even have all of their store stock on it. I think it be a couple of years before it 'grows' into things like boxing day sales etc.


----------



## mikerockstar (Jan 7, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> L&M's online store is still pretty new. They barely even have all of their store stock on it. I think it be a couple of years before it 'grows' into things like boxing day sales etc.


you might be right here. Though in 2010, it's not too hard to build a full-featured website.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I prefer in person, but realize that's not an option for all of you.

Boxing Week sales are on at Mother's Axe & L&M according to emails--although Axe's focused on the web store--still I will be checking them out this week.

Today was recovery day, so lots of doing nothing today.
And I'm only looking for accessories--so no sense in fighting big crowds.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

GuitarWorks is still a zoo today; they're still doing 25% off of everything. Tomorrow they're going to a double off the GST sale (i.e. 10%). They still had nothing of interest for me... 

Having said that, the sale at L&M wasn't as good, but there was a sweet flame top Epi SG on display...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If it's a zoo, and I'm not looking for anything big ticket--then I'm okay missing it.
But if I was looking for w new amp or guitar--I would be there--kind of like the old Dutch auctions at Mother's--those were great.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I need some strings and stopped by L&M, the parking lot was jammed so I did'nt bother.
Hope to head over first thing today.

Kinda funny, after all this time I have been playing there is actualy nothing I want, not one single thing be it amp or guitar.
If something catches my eye i forget about it the next day.
Nice cheap place to be!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mikerockstar said:


> you might be right here. Though in 2010, it's not too hard to build a full-featured website.


To build what they need to build it actually would be. I can see why they are taking it slow. As well as a storefront, they need to build an inventory system that works with the site etc. Or you end up in a situation like a certain horrible Canadian online retailer that many threads have been posted about on here. I'd like to see their site more functional as well, but I'd also like it work and be accurate lol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Got an email from Music 123 today. They are advertising a sale right now. Up to 76% off some items. I have ordered stuff from them in the past. Keep in mind shipping and possible duty charges though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Got an email from Music 123 today. They are advertising a sale right now. Up to 76% off some items. I have ordered stuff from them in the past. Keep in mind shipping and possible duty charges though.


Yes, the best deals are south of the border and they'll give you 10-20% off the online price and beat other online seller's prices. Discounts of 25-30% are common. Just remember, do not use UPS for shipping. The best way is the US Postal Service or ship to a border town and go pick it up at the shippers depot.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar Center has some on-line specials as well. Appears to be cheaper in US funds although you can select CDN funds and use their exchange rate. Probably less if you take the exchange on your credit card. Guitar Center - Guitar Center's Clearance


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I just got an email from GC with a $100 coupon of a $499 or more purchase. 
Not bad at all.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I just got an email from GC with a $100 coupon of a $499 or more purchase.
> Not bad at all.


Hey, where is my coupon? I got an email about the big sale but no coupon


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i was told by a local store that...all of their merchandise was on sale all of the time...in order to compete with online sales the prices were always low...and for that reason...no boxing day sale...

which is weird...it being the most second most expensive store in town


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Depleted inventory lessens pressure for real sales events...IMO*

I browse regularly at Long & McQuade, Guitarworks, and Axe Music. What I noticed over the course of December, is that all three had depleted inventory. There really weren't too many guitars which caught my interest (Fender & Gibson).

There have been reports throughout 2010 of difficulties with distribution, making it more difficult for Canadian dealers to maintain good stock of Fender and Gibson guitars. I don't know if this was the primary factor, or if the stores were deliberately cautious in their buying decisions.

In my opinion, the retailers were under little pressure to provide huge discounts, as they are not stuck with bloated inventories. What do you think?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rhh7 said:


> I browse regularly at Long & McQuade, Guitarworks, and Axe Music. What I noticed over the course of December, is that all three had depleted inventory. There really weren't too many guitars which caught my interest (Fender & Gibson).
> 
> There have been reports throughout 2010 of difficulties with distribution, making it more difficult for Canadian dealers to maintain good stock of Fender and Gibson guitars. I don't know if this was the primary factor, or if the stores were deliberately cautious in their buying decisions.
> 
> In my opinion, the retailers were under little pressure to provide huge discounts, as they are not stuck with bloated inventories. What do you think?


You might be right there. I would add that the reason for the low stock might be from last year and the terrible xmas season etc. Many retailers were stuck with a lot of product and now that the economy is starting to come back a bit they may have changed their whole policies of what they want to have in stock now. Running leaner shall we say.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good point and you may be on to something.

Cosmo has that huge wall of guitars and I don't think I ever seen it filled to the top mind you they have a huge warehouse in the same building so it may just be how they operate.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hey, where is my coupon? I got an email about the big sale but no coupon


You don't need the coupon. They'll just give it to anyone who asks. 

And you are right about doing the exchange. It's quite a bit less if you take the exchange on your credit card. You can save as much as 15-17%. They must think we are stupid up here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any better this year?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Doesn't seem to be...

There are a few, but nothing really exciting.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

In the L&M flyer, they had some MIM Strats and a black MIM Tele for $100 off ($50 Fender Instant Rebate + $50 off from L&M). That's sort of tempting but I think I'll pass. I've seen some pretty interesting used guitars for that kind of money, so I'll just bide my time.

I was tempted to go and see what L&M has in terms of in-store specials, but this chair is pretty comfy and the weather is a bit foul at the moment.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I went to L&M Ottawa yesterday and the pickings were slim-apparently they did well on Dec 26th. I had the L&M gift certificate burning a hole in my wallet but I didn't buy anything-will wait a while so they can at least restock the strings I like,


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I didnt see anything worth GASing over this year.

last year Axe Music had CHamp 600s for $100 and Marshall Class 5s for something like $300.

Long and McQuade has the Fender Champ XDs for $200 which is a pretty decent deal. I've seen used ones for more than that on kijiji from time to time.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I thought the Super Champ XD sale at L&M was pretty good. That's a great sounding amp for $199.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

L&M have an online boxing week flyer. I got an Aquapuss for $99.00....have seen them as high as $175 reg.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Picked up a limited edition Xotic EP Booster at Cosmo's for $110. Don't think I'll ever play my strat again without it. 

I don't seem to have the GAS issues most suffer from, so it's getting harder and harder to find stuff I want - let alone "need". Would have been nice to score an acoustic amp, but couldn't find any awesome deals.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I too found the sales disappointing. I reasoned that the margins on music equipment must be pretty small. However, that doesn't explain how some US retailers can offer the same products at $300 or $400 less. My wife thinks it's because the music store customers are not the same as Future Shop customers. We don't need big sales to bring us in the door. And if we really need (want more likely) something, we're going to buy it anyway eventually, no matter that it's full price.

Nevertheless, if anyone wants a great deal on a double-neck Epiphone SG, there's one about half off at the Ottawa L&M (as of the 26th anyway). I was tempted. But my back hurts enough without that thing hanging off it! That was the only good sale I saw.


----------

